# Infant vaginal exams



## basje (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone one else a little uncomfortable with the amount of vaginal exams given by the ped's office? My daughter is eight weeks old and she's had appointments at one day old, week and half, 3 weeks, and 2 months for well baby exams mostly to make sure she is gaining weight. Each time they have done a vaginal exam, pulling back her outer labia, spreading her inner labia and getting a full view of her clitoris.

I myself did did a vaginal exam after she was born to check for intersexed conditions (I UC'd) to find everything exceptionally typical. I'm assuming that is what the ped's office is doing as well. But I am beginning to question the continued exams... everything is normal and they note that in the chart.

Anybody have thoughts on this?


----------



## Lindsay1234 (Dec 19, 2005)

Im uncomfortable too. They do them at all of my 11 month old dds appts. She also sees a urologist and they did it once there too. The first one was REALLY uncomfortable for me, especially because it was a male doc but at the WBV now the doc (female) checks for maybe half a second and I think she mainly checks for a bad rash.

Is there a reason they are doing such a thorough job? Has she had a UTI or bad rash?

Are you comfortable with the doc in general? Can you mention that it makes you uncomfortable, maybe they can do them less often or unless something come up.


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

That strikes me as really odd. My dd is 9 now, so my memory is fuzzy but I only remember her having one quick visual vaginal exam soon after she was born.
You're totally in your right to tell your health care practitioner that she has had a vaginal exam, she is having no issues, and you'll decline any future exams unless there is a medically necessary reason.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

It's to check for adhesions which get much worse with time and are easier to treat if caught early. Less painful in the long run.


----------



## emamum (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm in the uk so its different but i cant remember anyone but the midwife that delivered her even looking at her vagina!

my friend recently had a baby without the internal bits of her vagina and has to have them made for her so obviously there is a reason for it but that was found at birth.


----------



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

My Ped has never even taken DD diaper off!!I have never heard of them giving a exam down there on babies? That seems odd to me.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Our ped will unhook one side of the diaper and take a quick look for rash and that's it. No touching or anything. I would not be comfortable with that.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
Our ped will unhook one side of the diaper and take a quick look for rash and that's it. No touching or anything. I would not be comfortable with that.

same here


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momalea* 
That strikes me as really odd. My dd is 9 now, so my memory is fuzzy but I only remember her having one quick visual vaginal exam soon after she was born.
You're totally in your right to tell your health care practitioner that she has had a vaginal exam, she is having no issues, and you'll decline any future exams unless there is a medically necessary reason.

Same here. I do go to a family doctor. They never take her diaper off, the one time I was telling him about a diaper rash and he asked me if I wanted to show him. Just looked, no touching, no anything.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

dd's ped has never taken her diaper off, either. She was checked out at birth, and so far she's only had a 2 week well visit and a 2 month.
Now, my son's ped (different time, different state) did take his diaper off and check his testicles and for rash.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I've taken DD to 2 pediatricians and 1 family doc over the years. They have all "peeked" under the diaper/underwear, but never touched anything. I am really confident that I would have noticed and remembered if they did, partly because of MDC's CIC board, I just tend to think "if I had a boy, right now I'd probably be having a struggle with the doc."

OP, you have the control here, you can tell the doc that the diaper/underwear stays on from now on. You are obviously a strong mama, you can take yourself off the leash.

Hmm, I might be really reaching here, but does the pediatrician know or have reason to suspect you are queer? (reading from your sig) Is that why the unusual interest in your daughter's genitals? Ticks me off to even consider that possibility...


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

The ped takes a look at the genitals of my dd at each visit. My understanding is that they are looking for early signs of labial adhesions. It doesn't really bother my dd and it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

We see a family doctor also. At the first exam he checked DD by spreading the labia and looking closely and he explained it was to check for adhesions.

The other couple of well child checks we've gone to he has just glanced down her panties...I assume to check for rash or glaring signs of abuse or whatever else, but it wasn't a big deal because he announced before he was going to do it and it literally was like a one second glance.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

That would bug me and I would say its not necessary. I am sure you would notice if anything is 'off' when you change her diapers (unless you EC).

Im reaching in my memory...Midwives did not look in dd's vulva or vagina. They did rotate her hips to listen for clicks.
Took dd to family Dr. when she was oh I forget, it was either 6wks or I waited until she was 2 months old. . to get her on his books so that if we needed a Dr in the future she would have one. He asked me if the midwives checked her hips, I said yep. I do not recall him taking off her diaper. But he did take off her shirt and listened to her heart. And noted how sturdy and well-fed she looked for a breastfed baby


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
Our ped will unhook one side of the diaper and take a quick look for rash and that's it. No touching or anything. I would not be comfortable with that.

I agree. I have three girls and no doc has EVER done that to any of them. I would probably slap them.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *womenswisdom* 
The ped takes a look at the genitals of my dd at each visit. My understanding is that they are looking for early signs of labial adhesions. It doesn't really bother my dd and it doesn't really bother me.

Both of my girls have had small adhesions from about 2 or 3 weeks on. My older DD's is gone now, but my younger still has her's. Our GP just checks the younger one at every visit to make sure that it's not getting worse.


----------



## atlantafemme (Aug 4, 2007)

My DS's testicles and foreskin were examined the first few ped visits but his diaper has stayed on ever since--maybe 2 months was the last check. Anyway--your ped may be checking for adhesions but if you're uncomfortable with it, you're within your rights to decline.

As an aside, we had two ER visits in the same week when my DS was around 7 months. During the first, I was so freaked out, I didn't question anything the docs were doing even though it felt like torture--blood draws, IV fluids, etc. By the 2nd trip, I gained my footing and refused when they asked me not to BF again until 8am (at midnight) and when they wanted to give him another IV. Their main reason for these things: "It's procedure." I said, "Well I'm his mother and I have the right to refuse these things." I think they were shocked. Now I question all "procedure."


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it can be a normal thing for them to do. Our family doctor checks the kids privates at each visit until they are about 2yo. The doctor was open about it and talked to the kids about it and quick and all that. I didn't really like it either, but it didn't bother me or the kids enough for me to feel a need to intervene.

Tjej


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Both my girls have always been checked for adhesions at visits.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I think it's fairly normal and protocal for labial adheasons. They occur, I guess with enough frequency to warrant checking each visit throughout the first year. Our pedi stopped checking DD1 after 12 or 18 months I think.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I would be uncomfortable with such a check. A quick look, maybe. But not like you describe.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Even a quick check for a labial adhesion would have to involve spreading the labia to see if there is an adhesion. I'm surprised all pediatricians don't do this, as it seems like an important thing to check for. It isn't sexual. It's just a part of the body that often has a specific problem at that age. I expect them to look in my dd's ears, too.


----------



## intrepidmother (Feb 21, 2009)

My DD never gets vaginal examinations. I'm totally uncomfortable with the idea. It'd be different if they asked before administering them and you had the opportunity to process the idea before it happens. It might be legit, but it sounds a little excessive to me.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

My dd is 13-14 months and never has had any exams like that. The doctor takes off her diaper to quickly check for diaper rash and that's it. He was trained by and works for Hopkins so I really think he'd be on the up and up if it was necessary. My feeling is it's an obsolete and invasive procedure. If I ever encounter any one who attempts to that to my daughter while she's a child (without there being a really good reason) we'll be firing them.

Vaginal adhesions are rarely a big deal. Most go away on their own by the time the child is an adult (usually waaaay sooner), and they don't really need to be separated unless the little girl is having difficulty peeing or getting infections. I've read a lot experiences of parents having their DDs' labias torn by doctors during these exams (to remove adhesions) without warned or told-leaving a bleeding and/or crying baby.


----------



## 1stBabyAt39 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would also be uncomfortable with such an exam.

At each of DD's well child visits, her pediatrician (a female) unhooks her diaper & takes a quick peek to check for diaper rash or anything else out of the ordinary, but she doesn't touch her or look too closely.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
Our ped will unhook one side of the diaper and take a quick look for rash and that's it. No touching or anything. I would not be comfortable with that.

This.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

The ped has never done this with my girl either. Just a peak at her bum and between the thigh rolls to check for rashes. But she is only _just_ 3 months, and the peak age for this condition of adhesions is not until after that time and more specifically between 13 and 23 months.

I am not sure why a doctor would check before that time, maybe being super vigilant? But it seems it is asymptomatic for most babies, so I am not sure most doctors would check unless prompted by the parents.

I would not be worried so much from the POV of sexual abuse as much as from the POV that any adhesions could be torn, like when the doctors try to retract the foreskin, causing pain and risk of infection...so I would be concerned and ask them to leave the vaginal inspections of my infant up to me and if I saw anything out of the ordinary, I would let them know.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I wonder if OP's DD's pediatrician has noticed an adhesion or other irregularity and is following it, but failed to discuss it with the OP. Otherwise, I can't see why such frequent checks would be necessary, assuming that OP is regularly changing diapers and cleaning the area.

DD (8 mo) is my first daughter, so this whole topic was educational to me - but I can't imagine that I would fail to notice a significant adhesion should one occur!

I am getting ready to tell the Dr. that she can't examine DS2's testicles at his upcoming 4 yo physical - he is EXTREMELY modest and would totally freak out at the idea - and we know they're descended (since he's okay with me & DH & DS1 seeing him naked but NO ONE else.)


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

hmm... seems like our ped did examine DD like that but I don't really remember. FWIW, my niece's vaginal opening is apparently nearly completely closed up with what I have to guess are adhesions... she just turned 3. No clue what that will mean for her, though...


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm...when we took dd they said it was to check for abuse...

That's a toughie. Cuz if I say "hands off" it looks like I'm hiding something, and if I don't say anything, then I'm sacrificing her privacy.

They always check ds, too.

But...we aren't regulars, maybe a once a year check up, maybe.









I still don't like it, but I always feel trapped.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have a daughter, but if I did (hopefully someday will!) I would not be okay with *routine* vaginal exams at.all. Her first check-up or right after delivery, but not the way you describe it. If it was a concern, it would be different. If you are uncomfortable with it, then stand up and say so. I know sometimes docs can be intimidating if you oppose one of their routine procedures, but you need to say something. Even something as simple as, you know..."I really don't feel comfortable with all of the exams she has been getting, I don't feel they are necessary since no problem has been found. If you can give me a reason why it is very important, I would be happy to consider it. If there is something I should be looking for at home to indicate a problem, please let me know."

Having an intact boy is a whole different ball game at the doc office. I now have a strict "the diaper stays on no matter what" policy after several docs have proven they do not know how to care for an intact penis.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We have a family doc and he's only taken off their diapers to check for hip clicks in the first three months or so and for the boys to make sure their testicals are desended at their first appt only. Oh, and with dd (my oldest) to diagnose a yeast infection (I'd never seen one before.)


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Both my girls have always been checked for adhesions at visits.

DD has had three different providers and they've always checked. It's quick, though.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cherry Alive* 
Vaginal adhesions are rarely a big deal. Most go away on their own by the time the child is an adult (usually waaaay sooner), and they don't really need to be separated unless the little girl is having difficulty peeing or getting infections. I've read a lot experiences of parents having their DDs' labias torn by doctors during these exams (to remove adhesions) without warned or told-leaving a bleeding and/or crying baby.









That's terrible.


----------



## Triciabn (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW...I would NEVER be okay with this as routine....especially without asking me "have you seen any adhesions?"...then after saying yes or no... we may discuss such actions.
as you can see from my signature.. I have had many children in and out of this country and many places (with many docs and peds)...AND this has NEVER happened.
Like I said..without asking me first I would be insanely uncomfortable with this.]
Tricia


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

At DD's first exam, he took her diaper off and showed us how to check for dysplasia/hip clicks and adhesions. We went back 2 more times...never checked then. Haven't been back since so I don't know...but it seemed to me that by him showing us it wouldn't have continued at subsequent exams.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Until my DD was about a year old, I think, our pediatrician always checked her vagina. And told us what to do when DD did have a minor adhesion. Our pediatrician always checks DS' genitals, too, and advised us what to do (wait and see) and not to do (surgery) for his hydrocele. She is wonderful with both kids.

I believe my kids' doctor knows what she is doing, and knows better than I do the kinds of things to watch for. If she asks to check my kids' genitals and my kids are tiny and don't care one way or another who sees them naked, I can't see refusing her request. A medical doctor doing an examination of an infant's genitals at a doctor's office during a visit I've scheduled for the purpose of making sure the infant's body is healthy doesn't show up anywhere on my mom radar.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My dr may have checked it at birth, but I have never seen him check her vag area before.


----------



## momma_bear (Dec 14, 2009)

Nothing to be concerned about....they're looking for labial adhesions. If bad enough, the adhesion can cause the vagina to totally close up and even obstruct urinary flow (in extreme cases). Treating it early is important as it can lead to recurrent urinary tract infections. Also, the longer it's left, the more difficult to treat. It's treated with estrogen cream which you'd probably want to limit. Adhesions can occur any time before puberty but most often when girls are still in diapers.

So don't worry - nothing wierd is going on! Dr is just doing his job!


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma_bear* 
Nothing to be concerned about....they're looking for labial adhesions. If bad enough, the adhesion can cause the vagina to totally close up and even obstruct urinary flow (in extreme cases). Treating it early is important as it can lead to recurrent urinary tract infections. Also, the longer it's left, the more difficult to treat. It's treated with estrogen cream which you'd probably want to limit. Adhesions can occur any time before puberty but most often when girls are still in diapers.

So don't worry - nothing wierd is going on! Dr is just doing his job!

It's very rare for an adhesion to be that severe and by that point parents notice it. I don't know about you guys, but I get a very decent view of my DD's "parts" when I have to clean mushy poops (they really get caked in there) so if her labia were sealed up that bad, I'd know (aside from the fact she'd probably be really red from infection and her dipes wouldn't be getting wet).

Our doctor works with emergency and cancer patients at one of the best children's hospitals in the world, and he is *very* thorough checking out his healthy patients. So if doing vaginal checks (by splaying back the labia) was truly necessary, I know for a fact he'd be doing it. He's never done it once. Just like he doesn't do other things that many pediatricians think should be required (like pressuring us to supplement or stop BFing after DD hit a year, or requiring us to vax DD for everything).

And there is nothing wrong with asking a doctor who does the vaginal checks NOT to do them-especially if you aren't comfortable with it. Even if your doctor is gentle and otherwise awesome, it's just good to be in the habit of saying no to these kinds of things in the case you (and your child) have the misfortune of encountering a doctor who is not so gentle and awesome.

There are a number of posts here from folks who have had the misfortune of their DDs' labia getting torn in these exams-as well as their boys' foreskin getting torn-from overzealous doctors. This can result in a child being traumatized or injured.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I think we need to remember there are people that have NO clue what an adhesion is and what a normal vulva should look like or infant vulva.

I knew what labial adhesions are because my mom helped a girl out that had them. Almost got arrested for it also. DG had suffered a few years with horrible periods and all her life with UTI's. Her doctor never checked.







And her mom was very very weird about a lot of things, including sex.

My mom sat us down and talked about how normal parts should feel like (pre internet don't think she had pictures), when to worry and not. My mom was very open but she sat down and made sure we knew.

So a quick check (peek) does not bother me. I do have to ask the OP does your baby have a lot of fat that hides her labia? There is a lot of difference in parts and exposing the clitoris is not necessarily extreme for some girls.

I would ask the doctor why he/she is checking. They might have noticed abnormality at appointment 1 and just doing a quick note scan not realizing at appointment - that it had changed.

OP, I would ask myself why I am not comfortable talking to the doctor about this.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 

OP, I would ask myself why I am not comfortable talking to the doctor about this.

Are you insinuating that the OP and any of the rest us who don't want doctors doing vaginal checks on our DDs have body "issues"?

411 on Labial Adhesions:

http://www.drgreene.com/azguide/labial-adhesions

Regardless of how familiar a parent is with normal infant genitals or not, I think most parents can tell when something is wrong. It's not exactly rocket science, KWIM?









Uncirced boys have the same issues with the potential of fusion (w/ their foreskin around their urethras) to the point it can interfere with peeing and cause UTIs, but no one here would ever advocate doctors needing to check under a boy's foreskin to look for problems-even if the doctors are gentle and don't pull the foreskin from the penis. The same rule of thumb can apply to little girls. If it ain't broke, don't be trying to fix it.









For the record, I have no body issues (and, yes, I've seen all of DD's "parts" during poopy diaper changes-inner and outer labia, clitoris, etc...







), and I still won't allow extensive vaginal checks w/out a really good explanation from the doctor (and "preventative care" is not a good explanation).

As I've said before, they can be invasive, potentially painful to the child, and they are *not* necessary unless the child is having problems or the doctor suspects there's something wrong (for which they should at least say something before they even check). Even with a nice doctor, I think it pays to ask about these things if you don't agree with them. If you can't speak up with a doctor you have a good chemistry with, you and/or your child will have bigger problems when you run into a doctor who's not so decent.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

Ummmm ... that seems weird to me. My doctor (nor nurse practioner) has ever looked at my daughter's vagina. On the two week appt, my doctor checked for a diaper rash, but didn't look at her vagina closely, just a quick glance of her diaper region to make sure it was clear of diaper rash.

I check occasionally just to make sure things are looking right down there.


----------



## cheryllynn (Feb 20, 2010)

I think this is misleading as it isn't an internal vaginal exam at all. I wouldn't call it a vaginal exam at all, but more of an external genital observation.

My DD's female ped has done this check on each visit. She did not mention adhesions, but did mention looking for infections, yeast infections, or discharge.

It was not any more invasive than wiping for a diaper change.

I did have a friend whose dd had adhesions, so I was aware of this.

This part of the exam didn't bother me at all.

Maybe for some it might have something to do with the doctor doing the exam.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
Our ped will unhook one side of the diaper and take a quick look for rash and that's it. No touching or anything. I would not be comfortable with that.

Yes, same here too, though there was a more thorough exam just after birth. I could definitely see a more thorough exam if there was cause for concern (either because of past problems, something off in the quick glance, or something the parent brings up), but it seems kind of strange to do that thorough of an exam at every WBV.


----------



## basje (Jun 12, 2009)

First off







I posted this because I wanted to learn about other parents experiences with this before mentioning asking my doctor about it. I'm no fool that sometimes the doctor's explanation is in their best interest, or leaves out a key bit of information. I started thinking about it when I was reading under the no-circ boards, and how many mothers were stunned by their practictioners ignorance about caring for an entact penis.

It seems from all the pp that about half of you don't have doctors doing this at all or on a regular basis. I imagine that there is a great variation on the "standard of care" for newborn sexual organs. I think they likely are looking for adhesions. Her exceptionally typical vulva is examined by me with daily cleaning. My daughter will be lucky to be taught about caring for herself from a mother with hours of experience teaching about self vaginal exams, when she is old enough to take care of her own body. In the meantime, I will be asking that they note to discontinue examining her vulva. There isn't any reason for the nurses to be sodding there way around the chubby bits looking for problems, in my opinion.

The same as if she had an intersex condition I or labial adhesions I don't want the doctor anywhere near while she's naked. I am a firm believer in the "leave the damn kids genitals alone" movement and would not choose to have medical interventions on my child's sex organs without their consent. Until my daughter is at an age and intellect that she can voice her own opinion about vaginal exams (even external exams) I will decide for her, and it seems further exams are unnecessarily invasive.

I'm glad we all got to talk about this though.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

The Np checked DD at her 18 mo checkup-- DD *did* have a pretty severe labial adhesion, and no, I hadn't really noticed. It happened (despite regularly changing and cleaning!) so gradually, and I didn't spend much time studying her vagina at diaper changes; it didn't interfere w/ peeing.

I'm glad the nurse checked, because I had no idea that labial adhesions even happened... but that's because of my own ignorance. I would much rather they had taken a moment to do a little parental education (since they took the time to explain to me that my 9 mo should not watching TV or be drinking more than 8 oz of juice a day...:eyeroll).

Anyway, now that I know, I agree w/ the OP-- the MW checked DS for descended testicles at birth, and now that I know those are in order, I won't be taking his diaper off at the HCP (if we ever end up going...) There's just no reason to mess w/ something that is clearly functioning well.

I just want to add, too, that you do NOT have to use estrogen creams for labial adhesions. I used California Baby diaper rash cream applied w/ a qtip and mild pressure over the adhesion, and I dried her vagina off w/ a hair dryer after baths for a few days. The adhesion opened within days and was totally resolved with a month or so. I was shocked by how quickly it went away.
I cannot imagine using premarin on a baby (or... well... on anyone). Certainly, if anyone is considering it, you should read the side effects first. Very, very scary, IMO.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momalea* 
That strikes me as really odd. My dd is 9 now, so my memory is fuzzy but I only remember her having one quick visual vaginal exam soon after she was born.
You're totally in your right to tell your health care practitioner that she has had a vaginal exam, she is having no issues, and you'll decline any future exams unless there is a medically necessary reason.


Yeah, this. Neither of my 2 DDs ever had a vaginal exam at a well baby check. The ped opens the diaper to check the lower abs for hernias, but never once stuck his hand near her genitals. I guess if I came in there asking about a concern I had with their genitals, he'd check, but otherwise he doesn't see the need.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay this is probably kind of an ignorant question but if the adhesion isn't noticable (in other words doesn't affect current function such as urinating, etc.) and in the majority of cases resolves itself as the child grows (much like the male foreskin being fused with the glans) why would something need to be done, creams or pressure or otherwise, etc.
Couldn't you just wait and see if it detaches over time?
I mean I can see intervention would be necessary if the child couldn't pee, etc. But if it doesn't impact function or comfort and most likely detaches later anyway, why mess with it?


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
It's to check for adhesions which get much worse with time and are easier to treat if caught early. Less painful in the long run.

This.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I get the reason why they are checking for this . What I don't get is why they would interfere anyway.
Here's a quote from Dr Sears:

Quote:

Commonly during the first year or two you may notice that the slit-like opening in your daughter's vagina begins to close. Mention this to your doctor during your baby's regular checkup. Called labial adhesions , this condition occurs because the sides of the vaginal opening are so close to each other that they begin growing together. *This does not cause baby any discomfort or harm.* *Oftentimes these adhesions open by themselves*. But if the adhesions are becoming thicker or obstructing the whole orifice enough to block the flow of urine, your doctor may gently open the adhesion. If they continually grow back, the doctor may prescribe an estrogen cream to be applied around the edges to prevent further adhesion. *Around two years of age, as your daughter begins producing her own estrogen in this tissue, the labial adhesions will subside.*
My point is if it's not the case of impacting function and it most likely resolves itself at around age 2 without intervention then why bother with the exams.
If it did impact function then it seems the parent would notice and then intervention would make sense.
But as a routine measure it still seems odd to me.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

DD2 had one. I had no clue. I was actually embarrased







when the Ped pointed it out to me.









She did prescribe a cream but forgot to give me the script to take just in case. It went away on it's on after a couple of months.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I had no idea this happened until I read this thread. So I made a mental note to see if ours did!

My daughter had a WVB on Monday, and the ped did check for adhesions. BUt it was super quick, no studying it, he just very quickly and slightly moved her labia and moved on to check her for inguinal (sp?) hernia and her hips for dysplasia


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

yep, same here. maybe i skipped that day in health class but i had no idea this existed until this thread and ya know what...i still don't think i'd know what to look for.
my ped does do quick checks and since they were so unobtrusive i never questioned them before and now i'm glad she's doing them.
i mean, she's also checking all the other parts so why would i be especially concerned if she checks this one? i don't really see why the vagina should be a forbidden zone for the doc when i could care less that she's also probing say, the ears.


----------



## amydiane (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
I had no idea this happened until I read this thread. So I made a mental note to see if ours did!

My daughter had a WVB on Monday, and the ped did check for adhesions. BUt it was super quick, no studying it, he just very quickly and slightly moved her labia and moved on to check her for inguinal (sp?) hernia and her hips for dysplasia

This. I'm actually familiar with adhesions, but I never noticed our ped doing a vaginal exam, and you'd think you'd notice something like that. So I watched even more carefully yesterday at her WBV, and he did, but it was just like you said, and very quick and non-invasive. I can see how it wouldn't have really registered to me before as a "vaginal exam."


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
I believe my kids' doctor knows what she is doing, and knows better than I do the kinds of things to watch for. If she asks to check my kids' genitals and my kids are tiny and don't care one way or another who sees them naked, I can't see refusing her request. A medical doctor doing an examination of an infant's genitals at a doctor's office during a visit I've scheduled for the purpose of making sure the infant's body is healthy doesn't show up anywhere on my mom radar.

This.
I picked my pediatrician because I trust him and feel comfortable with him. He takes diapers off at every visit. He has always acted completely professional and so I find no reason to question him.

ETA: I need to point out that the OP is using incorrect terminology. What she describes is an exam of the external genitalia- NOT a vaginal exam. A vaginal exam involves either a digital or visual (using a speculum) exam of the vaginal vault. That would be inappropriate in a child unless there was suspician of abuse, injury, or other abnormality (i.e. imperforate hymen)


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

if it makes you uncomfortable tell them. if you're worried about sounding weird or setting of some kinda doctor alarm (some docs overeact as assume everyone who opposes them must do it for diviant reasons) then give them a simple explanation. "she has been checked already and comfirmed that all is well so we don't need anymore checks." or something similar. my old doctor used to lay out gowns for my kids to put on but my son was uncomfortable with changing so we just told him he's be keeping his clothes on and he'd lift up his shirt if the doctor needed. they usually shrugged or rolled thier eyes are worst and left it at that. Not everyone in the medical community feels like a person's right to privacy counts when they are little... or sick. (or birthing! lol but that's another topic!)


----------

